# Safe Black Sand?



## Lolie (Dec 1, 2012)

Im setting up a 55 gal and I bought Diamond Black blasting sand since everyone on a fish forum im part of said it worked for them and wouldnt change the ph or anything of my water. I have soft water fish in 2 other tanks on natural gravel and want a black sand for my new tank since it will be easier to clean and make my fishes colors pop. Well this black blasting sand raises my ph to 7.6 and since I have soft water fish and would rather not buy a bunch of junk just to lower the ph while using the sand like a few said I should do...SO lol, Im on the search for a black sand that will not mess with my water at all. I wanted Tahitian Moon but learned it too would probably raise my ph and such.

I have well water and my fish friends seem to think the Blasting sand was reacting to my water because my water is so soft and has so many minerals. They say the Blasting sand and Tahitian Moon is iron and Calcium based and probably reacted with my water raising the ph. 

I just want a black sand that looks nice, that wont fade, or mess with my water. I have German Blue Rams and Angels who I keep at a low ph and soft water and would DIE If I murderized them with a sand. 

I was looking at the petco black sand. Does anyone use that? Is it nice and dark? Im also looking at adding eco complete to for my plants IF it wont mess with my ph too bad. My Ph out of the tap and gassed our for a few days is 6, I like my tanks at 6.8 or 7...black blasting sand did not work for me! lol:icon_redf


----------



## Bandit1200 (Dec 11, 2010)

Lolie said:


> I have well water and my fish friends seem to think the Blasting sand was reacting to my water because my water is so soft and has so many minerals.


Is your water soft OR does it have so many minerals, it isn't both.

As far as Black Diamond and other blasting types being iron and calcium:

http://www.ensioresources.com/Learning_Center/coal_slag.html

I've lost track of how many pounds of this stuff I have between several tanks and I've had no problem with it.


----------



## Lolie (Dec 1, 2012)

Its soft, thats what I know for sure.


----------



## lochaber (Jan 23, 2012)

Do you have test kits for hardness? I'd recommend taking a couple glasses of tap water and testing them, both right out of the tap, and after it's sat for a day or so. also try one with some of the substrate in it, and check it every couple of days.

I was under the impression that most well water tended to be hard, but that isn't always the case.

Also uncertain how the black diamond would affect pH, it's pretty much just little glass chunks.


----------

